# My Protectors



## vetasst (Dec 5, 2008)

Well this should put a smile on everyones faces.






The other day i was out feeding, brushing and spoiling a little bit when my little Hershey man went nuts. I was in the barn with the "girls" and he started sounding off, stomping and just being obnoxious. I looked outside and low and behold there was a coyote about 50 feet from the pasture fence, of course when i went outside the girls did too.

Milk Duds mom pushed her back into the barn, of course the baby was having a fit cause she wanted to see what the fuss was about, Snickers started to get a little pushey, nudging me trying to get me in the barn, she has a really hard head by they way. While all of this was going on, Hershey "chased" the coyote off. It was so awsome to see how they work. I feel so protected. Of course an extra treat came out for all.





Just wanted to share with everyone.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 5, 2008)

vetasst said:


> Milk Duds mom pushed her back into the barn, of course the baby was having a fit cause she wanted to see what the fuss was about, Snickers started to get a little pushey, nudging me trying to get me in the barn


Why does this remind me of "Into the lifeboats!! Women and children first!"





If something spooks Syd (my mini) she runs to me for protection. I'm not sure what my mule Betsy would do about a dog-like animal that size, but I have a goat that instantly flattens any dog she sees, and that includes the neighbor's Labrador!

Ain't it nice to have someone looking out for you?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2008)

Aw, that was a great "true life" story! Definitely worth an extra treat, especially for Hershey!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 7, 2008)

what a great story... i can just see it!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 11, 2008)

That is soooo cool! I love your candy names! Are you expecting more flavors in the spring? How about a picture of your protector!


----------



## vetasst (Dec 12, 2008)

No not expecting any this comming spring will see what next year brings. Hershey is in my Avatar, he is the most loving man.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 14, 2008)

Love it!!


----------

